# Patent: Ultra Wide Angle Lens for APS-C Mirrorless



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

```
A patent showing ultra wide angle optical formulas for APS-C mirrorless cameras has appeared.</p>
<p><strong>Optical Formulas:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>18-45mm f/3.5-5.6 IS</li>
<li>9-18mm f/4-5.6 IS</li>
<li>11-30mm f/3.5-5.6 IS</li>
<li>10-20mm f/4-5.6 IS</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/mirrorless-uwa-aps-c-zoom-patent-application">Canon News</a> notes that the lens element designs look like they could be collapsible.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Woody (Feb 15, 2018)

I am keen on the 9-18 f/4-5.6 IS lens.


----------



## bf (Feb 15, 2018)

Non of these are exciting considering existing 11-22. I think EF-m cameras survived in past years thanks to this lens.
Perhaps, 18-45 plays a role as a higher quality kit lens replacing 15-45.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 16, 2018)

The 11-22mm is a great lens, there is no need for a 9-18mm unless it's a constant aperture.


----------

